# 2 inches of rain today...4/19



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

received two inches of rain today west of Indy...more tonight. Wet for awhile it appears. If this continues that would be the fourth spring in a row.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

downtownjr said:


> received two inches of rain today west of Indy...more tonight. Wet for awhile it appears. If this continues that would be the fourth spring in a row.


Yah, I'm really hoping it turns around. I'm already stockpiling cases of Coors Light if it turns out to be another wet haymaking season. In another month if it's still wet I'll be regretting not spraying about a 100 acres of hay last fall with round up and 2-4d.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

1.5" here last night. All my dry dams were full! Hail up to golf ball size. I was was in the arena when it it -- sounded like somebody on the roof with a sledge hammer at first, then a very bad heavy metal drummer! Forecast is dry today, then rain 40-60% chance of rain for through Wednesday next week.

I'm thinking of going on vacation.

Ralph


----------



## pippsfarm (Aug 6, 2010)

mlappin

I put out the rain guage about noon yesterday and registered about an inch for the last 24 hours. I am going to need about 5 days of straight days sun to get in the field. Like you, I just brought a new keg of coors lt for the kegerator just in case. I live on oak just north of plymouth.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tired of checking guage here, water standing everywhere. Accuweather says 6 inches more in next 10 days. Need a week of 80 deg and wind after last rain to get close to the field. Cleaned up debris from last night all day. Out of power for almost 24 hours.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

This morning...the rain gauge was 3.5 inches of rain. Two storms over the 24 hour period and wind, darn was it windy. I like the keg idea...have a fridge in the shop, might as well do something constructive with it.

We had some BTOs plant some corn already...a lot is drowned.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Tired of checking gauge here, water standing everywhere. Accuweather says 6 inches more in next 10 days. Need a week of 80 deg and wind after last rain to get close to the field. Cleaned up debris from last night all day. Out of power for almost 24 hours.


Hope nothing got too badly damaged. Just north of here near Thorntown there is a barn all over a few miles...tornado they said. I have a lot to do before hay season on fences and do not need 6 more inches of rain that is for sure. Already been up to the axles in mud once this spring. Take care out there.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Dang guys, nothing like that up here in Northern Indiana, but when it's already too wet, any more is too much.

I did see on the news in downtown's area on I65 semi trailers got blown right over.

I also don't think I got near as much rain as pippsfarm did even though I'm only roughly 12 miles north. I'm on Indiana 4 by the state park and a cousin that lives on first road near the cluster f*ck the state calls the US 31 bypass had roughly twice the rain we did here. No wind damage to speak of again, but it is so wet now I can't even walk thru areas of the yard as it's beyond saturated.

Bright side as I see it, I've only sold a very very small percentage of this years production so far, if this extremes of weather from so dry half the state is on fire to so wet half the state is under water, I may get to sell some 10 plus dollar a bushel corn yet and $16-20 bushel beans before its all over. At $10/bushel corn and $15 dollar plus beans, screw the hay, if it's still dirt cheap here next winter I just may have to build a new boiler large enough to burn round bales for heat.

Far as I've seen up here everybody has about as much done as I do, which is jack sh*t. We did have one up and coming BTO plant corn on the 9th of April last year. Up here that is just foolish as in our area crop insurance won't cover corn that's planted before the 23rd of April as in our area that is not BFP (best farming practice). This year I see he hasn't even got around to shove the brush up from a fencerow they cleaned into a pile to burn yet.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I drove through part of the daylight storms in Central Indiana the other day, wow. There definitely won't be any corn planted in most of Indiana until May. At least there is enough moisture fo the hay to grow this spring.

Jim


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yah we have the moisture for sure, just temps are so low up here it's not growing at all, it broke dormancy of course, but doesn't look like it's grown at all since then. Last I heard a light freeze was called for one of these mornings.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Just said on the news out of Cincinnati approx 5 in. of rain forcasted for Cincinnati -Northern Ky area this week end.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We haven't been getting the big rains here in Northern Indiana but it' still stupid wet. Not sure if you can see it in this first picture, but the top of a four foot riser is just visible. Both the other areas in the second picture have risers in em as well, but the ditches are so full atm, the water has no where to go.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

mlappin: good pictures, seems strange to see trees with no leaves yet
I would love to look out the window and see that much water standing here. It would all be gone in 30min, and in 2-3hrs you could kick up dust with your foot. A month ago we had 10in in 48hrs with no runoff, now we are dusty dry down below 6ft deep.

scrapiron


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Been cold up here as well. I have mowed grass twice, but I only have one cherry tree with blossoms, rest of the fruit trees have none. Raspberry's are just starting to do something, grapevines only have teeny little leaf buds yet.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

We have had around 14 inches here in the past 2 weeks. Can not get anything done and getting behind more every day.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Same Here BC where are you in Ky? We are near Falmouth and everything is soaked.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I dumped two inches out of the rain gauge yesterday morning. You can't even see the riser in the first picture anymore


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Water is gone in that first picture. It's always strange though, you wonder and wonder if that tile is plugged cause it ain't going down, then in 24 hours it's gone.

Did manage to run about a 1000' of tile today. Ran a 6" from the ditch across the field to a wet hole in the other corner that had about a acre and a half under water. Was never a problem before until the moron contractor ran a driveway on the other side of the fence row. He must have cut a dozen tiles on the property next door and didn't fix any of them as he said they weren't working because they didn't have any water in them. My response was "if they don't have any water in em, it must be going somewhere huh?" The new owner of that property has about four spots along the drive if you even try to walk on em, you'll about loose your shoes, it's that saturated and the water is running across the drive as well. He was wondering if we'd fix em for him and we told him to sue the idiot contractor that installed the drive.

Never looked like it before and even looked like the low spot was even lower than the ditch at the other side of the field, but we actually had almost 7 feet of fall from the wet spot to the ditch according to the laser. We actually had the trencher running at max depth and still had to take about 8" of top soil off to keep grade thru the highest spot. Once we get to the corner we'll go as far as the trencher will go into the water, then get the mini excavator and dig a trench from the wheel on the trencher as far into the water as we can get then let it drain awhile. Will most likely drop another 750-1000' of four inch in as well for laterals since we have the machine there anyways.

I drove around in some of that field in 2 wheel drive, but I also remember being about 6 years old and Grandfather put me on a Super 88 pulling a 12' drag. So after about 35 years of farming that property I know where I can drive while somebody else would have buried the pickup even in 4 wheel drive. Still too wet for the most part to do anything else productive though, still have a few spots on the high ground I'd be leary of attempting to get anything across the quick sand pockets yet.


----------



## dairyguyinSEMN (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope the weather strightens out for you guys, in Ind. I have a friend down in Shelby county by Morristown Ind., he has yet to do anyting except watch it rain.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Did manage to run about a 1000' of tile today. Ran a 6" from the ditch across the field to a wet hole in the other corner that had about a acre and a half under water.


Please take some pictures next time. I understand the practice and concept but have never seen how it's actually done. Down here in the "desert" we only worry about draining fields after hurricanes. Right now it's so dry I'm not sure a Cat 5 would even leave a puddle.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Please take some pictures next time. I understand the practice and concept but have never seen how it's actually done. Down here in the "desert" we only worry about draining fields after hurricanes. Right now it's so dry I'm not sure a Cat 5 would even leave a puddle.


Will try to, we have a tired old Buckeye wheel trencher complete with a flat head six industrial chrysler engine.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Just east of bardstown.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

BCFENCE said:


> Just east of bardstown.


BC, I was in your are today. Looked at some hay at Chaplin.


----------



## brentcu (Apr 13, 2011)

I am jealous about all that rain! Out here in Europe we have a drought. It has barely rained all spring.

I'm seeing clover in my fields start to die, and a lot of dead grasses. I do have some good fields with thick growth that seems to be resisting the dry conditions. Our first cutting of hay was OK, too, so our farm isn't facing the risks that others are. The lucerne is growing well despite the lack of rain.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

brentcu said:


> I am jealous about all that rain! Out here in Europe we have a drought. It has barely rained all spring.


Careful of what you wish for my friend. We barely got 2 tenths of a inch last night, but that little bit made it too sticky and slimy to do anything but spray and spread a little fertilizer today.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We finally missed a 40% chance of rain last night, got 70% coming tomorrow. Going to start spraying bean ground and cutting alfalfa on the sand tomorrow if we miss the rain.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've only managed to get a couple hundred acres of beans planted so far which is really sad as I've done that in a day before. It was just starting to get dry enough to where I was ready to start hitting it hard, but we've had a inch and a half of rain since Friday afternoon. The water in the first photo on the previous page was gone and it was actually dusty in the low spot the other day, now it probably has a foot of water standing there again.

One of the area's eager beaver's planted some corn awhile ago on the sand, been in the ground for over two weeks now going on three and it still hasn't even spiked yet. Supposed to have a chance of frost for the next several days now. Looks like I'll have to get the misters out after all for the fruit trees.

Several years ago we had another guy get in a big hurry to plant corn and it cooled off considerably after he started. He had to replant over half of it as the corn came up then right before it broke thru it goosenecked and back down as the ground was warmer deeper down than on the surface.

Even if we don't get much more rain this week, with the temps and cloud cover, this week looks to be a complete washout. http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=North+Liberty&state=IN&site=IWX&textField1=41.533&textField2=-86.4304


----------

